# Apple's X11 and virtual desktops



## will103 (Feb 12, 2003)

I think that Apple's X11 rocks but one aspect really bugs. The Aqua window manager does not seem to support virtual desktops - a common utility in other window managers. Does anyone know of a solution to this i.e an open source app that I could install or something else? I don't want to install another window manager like Windowmaker because I otherwise like Aqua.

Cheers
Will 103


----------



## btoneill (Feb 12, 2003)

There is no virtual desktop for quartz-wm, and as the code for quartz-wm is closed, probably never will be. Your best bet is to get Virtual Desktops from Codetek, the lastest version of Apple's X11 works properly with it. But, this is virtual desktops for all OS X applications, not just X11.

Brian


----------



## will103 (Feb 12, 2003)

I just hope that Apple decides to include virtual desktop support in Aqua at a later date though I doubt they will. I have looked at Virtual Desktops from Codetek before but not with X11 - will have another look. By the way Space.app is a freeware alternative and can be found at 

http://space.sourceforge.net

Will


----------



## btoneill (Feb 13, 2003)

space.app really doesn't do any of the same things that virtual desktop does. space.app is really just an application switcher that hides and shows windows based on application. virtual desktop is actaully a real pager, that works on managing windows on different desktops, you can have different windows from the same application on as many desktops as you want. It also has alot of keybindings for switching desktops, can enable focus follows mouse support along with a host of other nice features.

Brian


----------



## onan (Feb 17, 2003)

You want CodeTek's Virtual Desktop ( http://www.codetek.com/php/virtual.php ).

Multiple desktops were the one thing I sorely missed from X11, and this product provides them perfectly. They do want a bit of money for it, which I found to be entirely worthwhile.


----------

